# Mount Palomar Route Advice



## osmiumtiger (Oct 18, 2009)

A friend and I are planning on coming down from Orange County to Mount Palomar for the climb so we really want to get the most out of the experience. Right now the plan is to head through Camp Pendleton, take the 76, go up S Grade, down E Grade, then take the 76 back to the train station (or continue home if possible). I'm wondering if anyone else has any other suggestions to make the route better. 

My big question is: Should we go back down S Grade or take E Grade? I hear that the S Grade descent is extremely fun, but on the other hand E Grade seems more scenic. 

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

East Grade is fun, too. More of a hammer it out, less steep and longer with some rough spots in places. You might check out the Mesa Grande road also..a few miles east of the bottom of the east grade, then south off the main road. Some really steep short pitches on the shortish climb. Great area. Bit of fast traffic at times on the main (76?) highway and lots of harleys on Palomar on warm weekends...Ride over to the Observatory if you have time and want a look at some history... Take a side trip to Borrego Springs...Montezuma Grade is a better climb than Palomar.


----------



## Kristatos (Jan 10, 2008)

I would go back down S Grade. It is a fun descent. 76 sucked last time I rode out to Palomar but that was a while ago so the surface may be better now - still take your best shorts out for that ride.


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

I'd consider some alternative routes to get there to stay off the 76 for as long as possible - you could take the train to Encinitas and take the olivenheim, elfin forest back roads to del dios highway, do the lake wolford climb to Palomar. You could also do cole grade and back around that way - more scenic and less traffic.


----------



## TheRedMiata (Sep 8, 2005)

That's a pretty long ride and there are definitely a lot of climbs once you get past the 15 Freeway. Depending on your mileage, you should check out Couser Canyon, Rice Canyon and W Lilac Rd. They are the staple climbs in the North County area. Not sure of the total mileage but if your looking for something epic, here goes...

76 to Couser Canyon
Couser to Lilac Rd
Lilac to 76
76 to Cole Grade
Cole Grade to Valley Center back to 76
76 up S Grade, dn S Grade back to Oceanside

As you get closer on the 76, take in Cole Grade, then left on Valley Center and follow that down all way back to the 76 (you'll pass the Casino on the bottom of Valley Center). Then right onto 76 which is the start of the 1st half of Palomar. There's a taco stand there for rest/food. Climb and descend South Grade, it's the more classic of the two. East Grade is more scenic only because your not concentrating on the next turn so quickly, trust me, climb and descend South Grade.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*take the train*

to Solana Beach. Head East on Santa Fe through Rancho Santa Fe, ride to Lake Hodges. From Hodges head NE into Escondido. Go up through Lake Wolford drop into Pauma Valley. Climb South Grade, descend E Grade. If the legs are feeling good do Cole Grade, do some of Valley Center. Head west, there are some ways to connect Valley Center to the Bonsall bike path that will take you back to O'Side.
CeloPacific (check the route of their east ride) shows this route back to Oceanside and it keeps you off the Freeway.


----------



## hept (Apr 28, 2011)

Palomar is a beautiful ride.


----------



## andulong (Nov 23, 2006)

watch out for crazies on bikes (motorcycles)


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 21, 2007)

I second avoiding 76 from pala to rincon. No shoulder and drunks driving at high speed. Couser canyon to west lilac to vc road to rincon is a safer choice though it will add to the climbing adventure. Take south grade down for variety.


----------

